# period



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

i have just had a failed icsi with donor but i have no signs of my periiod coming due to the fact i had the injection to stop my periods does anyone know how long it would be before i should expect a period?


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi nott,

Firstly, sorry to hear of your failed tx    Im sorry that I can help with your question but if I was you I would post it on the peer support thread.  Im sure someone will be able to help you.

take care
Helly
xxx


----------

